# Arrest Save: A Nice Story



## 18G (Aug 7, 2011)

This happened close to home. Nice save.

http://www.herald-mail.com/news/hm-...e-in-saving-his-life-20110806,0,2708223.story


----------



## nicolel3440 (Aug 8, 2011)

all i can say is amazing.  I would be interested to know what caused this.


----------



## MedicBender (Aug 8, 2011)

nicolel3440 said:


> all i can say is amazing.  I would be interested to know what caused this.



What caused his arrest? It sounds like he had a full blockage of the LCA


----------



## akflightmedic (Aug 8, 2011)

nicolel3440 said:


> all i can say is amazing.  I would be interested to know what caused this.



From the article: "With 100 percent blockage of his major artery, Brumback also received a stent."


----------



## bstone (Aug 8, 2011)

Cool. Good deal with the LEOs.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 8, 2011)

Its good to hear there are a number of good LEOs out there not afraid to get their hands dirty on medical calls.


----------



## mediKate (Sep 10, 2011)

Great story!  Fantastic that the LEOs seemed to know what they were doing, too.


----------



## sdover (Sep 16, 2011)

great story - thanks for sharing!


----------

